
Is Science Hitting a Wall? - drallison
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/cross-check/is-science-hitting-a-wall/
======
indescions_2018
I'd like to see the full curve of scientists vs productivity. Extended back to
say 3000 BC. Assuming the population density of natural philosophers is
roughly constant with time. We are probably just getting started on the
parabolic arc of new discovery.

------
dv_dt
I wonder if there is some analysis of how the administration of science has
changed to be more results oriented.

------
drallison
"Economists show that increased research efforts are yielding decreasing
returns."

